# first time for turkeys



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi I am taking my girlfriend out for turkeys this year. It will be the first time I have hunted them as well as my girl. I got her in to hunting and shooting last year waterfowl hunting and trap shooting. This year she wants to take a turkey so she can cook the bird she shot. I tell you man she can cook to! Boy did i find a good one or what. I told her you guys would be the ones to ask about were the best places are to go in this great state. I live in Logan now so places close to hear would be best. Thanks for any info as it will be a big help.
good shooting to ya.
Brad
P.S. with a 20 ga using heavi-shot about what is the max disance for a clean shot 30 yards, max?


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

LOTS of great hunting around logan. I hunt Wayne National in the spring for turkeys and if I can make it this fall with the gas prices I will be there then also. Zaleski is also a great area, private property just outside of these areas can also turn into a real winner alot of times if you can get permission. Just remember, scout scout scout. I firmly believe 80 percent of fall hunting revolves around scouting and finding the birds and their food source. The other 20 percent come down to your ability to sit still and call them back in for a regroup and marksmanship  Best of luck


----------

